# [SOLVED] SSHD auto-disconnect

## soban_

Ehh juz troche googlowalem i tak jak w temacie - dosyc "glupio-denerwujacy" problem - mianowicie, gdy nic nie robie przez jakies 10 minut to zrywa mi polaczenie. Probowalem juz z opcjami w /etc/ssh/sshd_config ustawiac:

```
ClientAliveInterval 0

#na wieksze wartosc tez ustawialem

ClientAliveCountMax 3

#zakomentowywalem wszystko tez i ustawialem od 3-15

TCPKeepAlive yes

#na rozne sposoby juz tutaj kombinowalem
```

Moze ma ktos inny pomysl, co to moze powodowac? Denerwujace jest to dosyc - oczywiscie resetowalem juz /etc/conf.d/sshd.

----------

## joi_

1) nie masz czasem ustawionej zmiennej środowiskowej TMOUT?

2) pomiędzy maszynami jest jakiś router z NATem? może dropuje ci nieaktywne połączenia?

----------

## soban_

Nata nie ma, a co do zmiennej srodowiskowej to niby nie ma (echo $TMOUT), a przynajmniej nic nie zwraca, chyba ze mam gdzies jej poszukac i zmienic? Czytalem tez o tym na googlach...

----------

## Jacekalex

A do dokumentacji zajrzał?

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ehh juz troche googlowalem i tak jak w temacie - dosyc "glupio-denerwujacy" problem - mianowicie, gdy nic nie robie przez jakies 10 minut to zrywa mi polaczenie. Probowalem juz z opcjami w /etc/ssh/sshd_config ustawiac:[code]........

 

 *Dokumentacja wrote:*   

> LoginGraceTime
> 
>     The server disconnects after this time if the user has notsuccessfully logged in. If the value is 0, there is no time limit.The default is 600 (seconds).
> 
> 

 

Sznurek: http://www.onsight.com/faq/ssh/manpages/sshd1_man.html

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Wiec, to by nie bylo na tyle : P

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> A do dokumentacji zajrzał?

  Nie, jade na pale ; ) <- to jest ironia, zeby pozniej nie bylo.

Ta opcje na drugim domowym "serwerze" mam zakomentowana i nie mam rozlaczen jak i na tym, przy ktory mam rozlaczenia. Jednak idac za Twoja rada sprobujemy, jesli cos da - to dam znac jeszcze w tej wypowiedzi. Dalem ja na wartosc 0.

No i tak jak mowilem, rozlacza - wiec nic to nie dalo. A i btw, robi sie to szybciej niz 600 sekund, moze to cos podpowie - jakies 6 minut wystarcza, aby zlapac disconnecta. Jakies inne pomysly? Dodam jeszcze konfig aktualny gdyby komus cos wpadlo w oko -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/558074/ ale watpie zeby cos mialo na to wplyw... chyba ze jeszcze jakis plik konfiguracyjny potrzebny jest to prosze smialo pisac.

----------

## SlashBeast

@Jacekalex: wydaje mi sie, ze pomyliles sie tutaj. LoginGraceTime z opisu w dokumentacji mowi o rozlaczaniu klienta, jak sie polaczyl do serwera ale nie zalogowal, np. wisi na 'Password:'

a Ty soban ustaw keepalive jakos sensownie. Mozesz albo po stronie serwera ustawic, by np. co 30s odpytywal klienta i jest to "ClientAliveInterval 30" w sshd_config lub ustaw sobie na maszynie z ktorej sie laczysz by wysylac keepalive co 60s (ja tak robie), przyklad ~/.ssh/config

```
Host *

   Protocol 2

   TCPKeepAlive yes

   ServerAliveInterval 60
```

Ja mam taki wpis na koncu ~/.ssh/config i niektore polaczenia mam otwarte po kilka tygodni (nie wpisuje tam nic) i wszystko dziala.

----------

## soban_

Co tu duzo mowic [SOLVED], dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

